

How Doom got ported to NeXTSTEP (2013) - fezz
http://blog.wilshipley.com/2013/12/my-doom-20th-anniversary-stories.html

======
srott
I thought Doom was developed on NextSTEP, at least wikipedia says so

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_Doom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_Doom)

"We wrote all of DOOM and Quake's code on NeXTSTEP"

[http://web.archive.org/web/20140310124554/http://rome.ro/200...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140310124554/http://rome.ro/2006/12/apple-
next-merger-birthday.html)

~~~
JamesBaxter
The author notes this in the post. _I wrote Carmack a message which apparently
had the subject line "Doom diddly doom!" and said something like, hey, since
you wrote this game on NEXTSTEP but don't want to waste your time tuning it up
for that platform (it kind of ran in a pseudo-PC-emulation layer) can Omni do
it for you and release it for free?_

------
LennyHenrysNuts
Let's not forget the port of Doom to the Atari Falcon either...

~~~
fezz
...and irix at the other end of the spectrum.

~~~
ctdonath
Had the joy of running Irix DOOM on a 16-processor Onyx which was, for the
time, _amazing_. Over 180 FPS for software-rendered 3D stretched over 3
monitors was just glorious.

------
dalerus
Great read. I love to read anything about Carmack, it just blows my mind that
he re-wrote all his engines from scratch. I can't even fathom developing at
that level.

~~~
tracker1
Yeah, every time I read something he's written, or written about him, it's a
good read. I've always considered myself good at understanding how systems
work together, mainly with web applications from front (html/css/js) to back
(http/app/services/sql), but Carmack does that with very low level/detailed
applications... It's hard for me to imagine.

~~~
pjmlp
He is a great coder, but that is how we used to develop software before the
web, you really needed to understand everything, specially the hardware.

~~~
lukego
In absolute terms I think there are more people than ever programming this way
today. Just doesn't feel that way because there are even more people doing
stuff differently.

------
irln
NeXTSTEP was so ahead of its time. I wrote many sets of documentation (yes the
printed kind) on my pizza box using FrameMaker. Best writing experience to
this day.

